# drinking one day per week



## ChadsWick1234 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ive decided to drink once per week. A six pack or less anyone with me. I just drown my emotions with booze. Then workout to take out the anger. Once a week is not too bad although I should probably quit all together but that's hard.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Good idea I think. I've done it, and have finally lost that craving/habit of wanting a beer every night at 5pm. I can pretty much not drink indefinitely now, but I still indulge every few weeks.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

I do that and end up drinking a bottle of wine during a particular day of the week (**** whoever invented saturdays! ). The only thing I do differently that day is that I eat healthier so I don't feel too guilty about enjoying my delicious moscato.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

It is hard to quit but it's possible. If you do want to quit it's worth it. Don't be turned off by other people's experience or your perception of it. You can do it.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I do that and end up drinking a bottle of wine during a particular day of the week (**** whoever invented saturdays! ). The only thing I do differently that day is that I eat healthier so I don't feel too guilty about enjoying my delicious moscato.


 Eating healthier sure helps, but if your gonna drink, wine is probably the best choice you can make.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Wrangler said:


> Eating healthier sure helps, but if your gonna drink, wine is probably the best choice you can make.


I agree. Fewer calories, less alcohol, some nice health benefits, no horrible hangover, and more relaxing (at least in my case).
After a few months of drinking wine exclusively, I decided to buy a bottle of rum (which I used to do often) and it was kind of depressing in both concept and practice. Somehow drinking hard alcohol by myself makes me feel like crap now because that's the kind of stuff that reminds me that I could be in parties, socializing and having a good time but instead I chose to be on the stupid interbutt.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

I've been adhering to the one day a week rule for about a year now. Anyway, a few weeks ago I tried something different: one beer a day for seven days, instead of six beers either on Friday or Saturday night. I started on Sunday, made it to Saturday, and couldn't help myself and drank 6 more beers on Saturday. I think I'm addicted to the whole drinking one day a week thing, and by one day, I mean getting drunk once a week.


----------



## MrBBB (Jun 6, 2010)

I have heard that 2 drinks in a sitting can be good for your heart, while more than 4 drinks is considered binge drinking. While many people do binge occassionally, it might not be a good idea to make it a weekly ritual. Self medicating using any kind of mind altering substance has the potential to lead to addiction.


----------

